# PM1340GT and VFD's



## JohnOZ (May 13, 2013)

Hi All,
I'm new to machining and have the resources to purchase a pm1340gt lathe. From what I've read on this forum and elsewhere on the web PM is very good. I've contacted Matt at Quality Machine Tools and he suggested VFD for variable speed. I only have single phase 220v available. Does anyone have any experience with these? I know I could ask sales for help but I wanted to get a little involved with this forum. Any advice/opinions welcome....

Thanks
JohnOZ


----------



## Ray C (May 13, 2013)

Hi John,

Good choice on the GT!  Nice machine!

I do a lot with Matt's other machines but have not worked on the GT.  Matt and I are always dreaming about different factory options such as VFD.  -We gotta make it happen because it's better for everyone in the long run.  Anyhow, I'll talk to him about his particular machine.  If you want to get some general information checkout the thread here in the PM section called 1236 VFD Conversion.  In the mean time, I'll be talking to Matt later today.


Ray




JohnOZ said:


> Hi All,
> I'm new to machining and have the resources to purchase a pm1340gt lathe. From what I've read on this forum and elsewhere on the web PM is very good. I've contacted Matt at Quality Machine Tools and he suggested VFD for variable speed. I only have single phase 220v available. Does anyone have any experience with these? I know I could ask sales for help but I wanted to get a little involved with this forum. Any advice/opinions welcome....
> 
> Thanks
> JohnOZ


----------



## Ray C (May 13, 2013)

OK, here's the deal...  The method of wiring on the GT is basically the same as what I've done on the 1236.  Let me know if you have any questions but, most (if not all) the info you need is in the thread I mentioned earlier.


Ray


----------



## JohnOZ (May 13, 2013)

Thanks Ray, I appreciate the info!


----------

